
The Pirate Bay Now Accepts Bitcoin Donations - Lightning
http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-bitcoin-donations-130423/
======
beedogs
> One of the advantages for the operators of the infamous BitTorrent site is
> that Bitcoin funds can’t easily be seized or traced back to a person.

But that last bit isn't true at all. It's trivial to trace Bitcoin
transactions.

~~~
ZeroCoin
You should read up about Zerocoin here:
[http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/04/zerocoin-
mak...](http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/04/zerocoin-making-
bitcoin-anonymous.html)

It's going to be presented at the ieee conference next month.

------
Xcelerate
Sigh.. is any publicity better than none? I'm not sure. I am a little bit
disturbed that sites that promote illegal or NSFW material are the ones that
are quickest to adopt Bitcoin. It's already well-known for being associated
with the Silkroad.

We need local businesses, or even corporations to start adopting Bitcoin! When
this starts happening at a large scale, I think we'll see a tipping point in
Bitcoin adoption.

~~~
niggler
IF that happens. There is still a chicken-egg dynamic at play (businesses
don't plan on holding BTC and no one seems to reliably hedge against USDBTC
volatility at a scale that justifies using it for business. Expenses are still
in dollars so revenue needs to reliably exceed expenses. If that means grossly
unfavorable prices, people will just convert BTC to USD first.)

~~~
SirDinosaur
i guess you haven't heard of <https://bitpay.com/>.

~~~
niggler
You clearly haven't bothered to learn about their service:

"To calculate the exchange rate for US Dollars, we pull up-to-the-minute BID
prices from three exchanges. We take the 2 that are closest together and toss
out the third, so that a bad feed from one exchange will not affect our
calculation. Of the 2 rates that remain, Bit-Pay uses the highest BID price as
our exchange rate. "

Companies don't end up changing prices every minute. Gas stations, for
example, are prohibited from changing prices too frequently in many states.

A proper solution has to provide more than one minute of price stability.
BitPay doesn't provide longer term price stability.

------
mynameishere
When it comes to donations, people will take boxes of used clothing. Better
than nothing, right? Post something when Boeing will take Bitcoins for a 737.

~~~
danilocampos
> When it comes to donations, people will take boxes of used clothing.

People including the Pirate Bay?

